# Container ship adrift



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Breaking morning news reports that a 36000 ton container ship that sailed from Tauranga last evening bound for Noumea is now disabled off the Coromandel coast with failed steering gear.
Repairs cannot be effected at sea and a tug is expected to tow her into Auckland. A tug working on the Rena wreck demolition may be used.
Weather is fine and relatively calm so no immediate danger exists..

Bob


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day spongebob,m,today,06:35.re:container ship adrift.thank you for the news flash spongebob,keep us posted about her salvage,have a good one regards ben27


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Ship is now identified as the French vessel the MED and she is 40 km off the coast in deep water and awaiting a tug for tow age to Auckland.

Bob


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

My, my. Those Amoco Cadiz IMO steering gear regulations really were the Bee's Knees weren't they?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Surprised to hear they haven't got rid of the "Rena" yet, Bob. Gently gently catchee monkey?

John T


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Container vessel 'Med' now at anchor off Tauranga. She never fully lost steering, and after a temporary repair to increase efficiency she returned under her own power and is now awaiting some parts to effect permanent repairs.

Dennis.


----------

